# White-Winged Scoters @ Eastwood Lake



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

I saw six WW Scoters at Eastwood Lake on 10-28-12 I couldnt get a phot of the beautiful drake. I dont hunt waterfowl but Im an avid birdwatcher just thought I'd share my scoters


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cool. Heard of quite a few scoter sightings this year. Thanks for the pic


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Very cool great looking bird ....


----------



## jigger69 (Jul 9, 2006)

I shot one last sunday at Buckeye


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

can we legally shoot them?


----------



## j_blocker1 (Apr 6, 2004)

a surf from Lake Erie 2 weeks ago that my buddy took
First and last that anyone hunting with me will kill....talk about stinky










J


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

quick draw mcgraw 15 said:


> can we legally shoot them?


Yes. They count towards your six duck limit


----------

